# Some rolling stock



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.darkroastedblend.com/200...icles.html


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting, some interesting stuff.... 

John


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Great stuff on that site!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't get it?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well Marty, maybe if you liked trains...... 






you would.... after the pics loaded there were rail cars, a goose and other corntraptions


----------

